# Gentoo Resume

## Luc@s

Ma la installazione di gentoo di puo bloccare per riprenderla + tardi??? 

cioe intendo spegnere il PC e riprendere + tardi!

Sel la doc è in it p meglio

P.S: mi date il link x lo stage3 e la guida?

----------

## contigab

puoi interromere il processo a patto che tu abbia superato lo stage 1 (bootstrap).

siccome il bootstrap e' in realta' uno script che emerge diversi pacchetti, se lo interrompi devi poi riprendere da capo.

superata questa fase puoi riprendere l'installazione da dove l'hai lasciata usando il cd di gentoo come rescue disk, ovvero fai il boot, ti logghi, attivi la rete e monti le partizioni (quello che non devi fare e' OVVIAMENTE partizionare, formattare, etc...)

----------

## Luc@s

Io partirei dallo stage3...............va bene??

In che senso montare???nn rimangono smpre montate???

P.S: ke kernel ha di base l'1.4r4???

----------

## morellik

Per lo stage3 non problem. Una volta scompattato il tarfile,

puoi interrompere l'installazione, spegnere il computer e 

ricominciare in un secondo momento.

Le partizioni non rimangono sempre montate, vengono smontate

durante lo shutdown di linux. Per riprendere l'installazione dovrai

riavviare col CD, e ripetere tutti i passi di inizializzazione della rete,

mounting delle partizioni (SALTA il partizionamento del disco   :Shocked:  ),

e  poi dare i comandi:

```

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile# 

```

A questo punto puoi proseguire dal capitolo: Partendo dallo stage3.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel, se intendi cosa puoi installare, dai una lettura qui  www.gentoo.it/tips/TIP.K3.html.

CIaus

morellik

----------

## Luc@s

ve bene questa iso presa da questo sito per lo stage3?

----------

## shev

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> ve bene questa iso presa da questo sito per lo stage3?

 

Temo sia la vecchia versione quella, la 1.2. Ora siamo alla 1.4-r4, che puoi trovare qui:

ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc4/x86/x86/livecd/gentoo-3stages-x86-1.4_rc4.iso

Buon divertimento!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luc@s

ci mettero un po mi sa!

Che contiene sto CD??

E bootabile?

----------

## Luc@s

ma dal livecd posso sciegliere trai 3 stages?

----------

## maur8

Dipende da quale immagine di cd ti scarichi  :Smile: 

----------

## Luc@s

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Dipende da quale immagine di cd ti scarichi 

 

ho skarikato questo

Posso?

----------

## maur8

E allora hai tutte e 3 gli stages e puoi partire da quale preferisci. Segui le istruzioni... e buon divertimento!   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

>  *maur8 wrote:*   Dipende da quale immagine di cd ti scarichi  
> 
> ho skarikato questo
> 
> Posso?

 

Il link non va ma dovrebbe essere lui. Nota che puoi interrompere e riprendere l'installazione da qualsiasi punto, basta che esegui di nuovi i passaggi per chrootare nel sistema che installi e riprendi da dove hai finito. La procedura per chrootare è utile anche per salvare il sistema se dovesse incasinarsi e non bootare più.

----------

## Luc@s

mi spiegate meglio sto chrootare??

Ma devo partire da un sistema gia installato o da CD?

Ultima domanda................ke kernel ha lo stage3 di questo CD??

E ke ikernel >2.4.20 non  mi supportano la skeda di rete  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> mi spiegate meglio sto chrootare??
> 
> Ma devo partire da un sistema gia installato o da CD?

 

Alla fine parti sempre da un sistema già installato, nel caso del livecd il sistema gira da CD, per questo ad un certo punto devi chrootare nel sistema che stai installando.

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

> Ultima domanda................ke kernel ha lo stage3 di questo CD??

 

Credo il kernel usato nel livecd sia un gentoo-sources. Che NIC hai?

----------

## Luc@s

se NIC sta per Network Interface Card................... ho la:

d-link DFE 530 TX

Che su mndk 9.0/9.1 e Slack 9 mi va.

----------

## Luc@s

f**a! 

Dopo "solo" 4 ore(19.00-23.15) ho fatto il 1° reboot...................... e nn mi ha installato Lilo   :Laughing: 

Rifaro tutto con + pazienza

----------

## bandreabis

 *contigab wrote:*   

> puoi interromere il processo a patto che tu abbia superato lo stage 1 (bootstrap).
> 
> siccome il bootstrap e' in realta' uno script che emerge diversi pacchetti, se lo interrompi devi poi riprendere da capo.
> 
> superata questa fase puoi riprendere l'installazione da dove l'hai lasciata usando il cd di gentoo come rescue disk, ovvero fai il boot, ti logghi, attivi la rete e monti le partizioni (quello che non devi fare e' OVVIAMENTE partizionare, formattare, etc...)

 

Ciao contigab (o qualcun'altro che possa aiutarmi), vorrei approfondire quello che dici... io sto installando gentoo da stage1 e sto facendo il bootstrap, ma non posso tenere il pc acceso a lavorare sta notte quindi alla fine del bootstrap voglio interrompere... quali sono i passi che devo fare per fermarmi, spegnere e riprendere domani mattina?

come smonto le partizioni? e come spengo?

e domani che passi devo fare? monto le partizioni (senza ricrearle) 

e monto proc, attivo la rete... (ma non dovrebbe attivarsi da sola chrottando visto che al'inizio dell'installazione si salvano le impostazioni in /mnt/gentoo/?) e per il chroot come faccio? Una volta ho provato ma nel momento del chroot mi usciva un errore (mi pare non esistesse più il comando source)....

Help please, sto seguendo il manuale gentoo in italiano, e non vorrei buttare di nuovo il tempo che ho dedicato al bootstrap.

Andrea

----------

## lopio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao contigab (o qualcun'altro che possa aiutarmi), vorrei approfondire quello che dici... io sto installando gentoo da stage1 e sto facendo il bootstrap, ma non posso tenere il pc acceso a lavorare sta notte quindi alla fine del bootstrap voglio interrompere... quali sono i passi che devo fare per fermarmi, spegnere e riprendere domani mattina?
> 
> Andrea

 

ciao come si diceva in precedenza se hai completato la fase di bootstrap cioe' e' terminato il processo pilotato da 

```

scripts/bootstrap.sh

```

allora puoi fare lo shutdown e riprendere in un secondo momento. Per spegnere 

dovresti avere

```
 

shutdown -h now

```

Quello che poi devi fare come e' stato detto per ritornare allo stesso punto e' mettere il livecd, settare la rete come avevi gia' fatto (tramite ifconfig) ,  montare le partizioni, trasferire il file resolv.conf sotto /mnt/gentoo per poter poi usare ancora

```

 cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf 

```

 e fare chroot nel nuovo ambiente /mnt/gentoo con

```

 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

A questo punto dovresti poter continuare da dove eri...

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie. La mia paura è data dall'insuccesso dell'ultimo tentativo di interrompere e riprendere da stage2, e dagli errori del mio tentativo precedente.... riproverò... grazie soprattutto di avermi scritto come spegnere il PC. Smonta tutte le partizioni lui vero?

Andrea

----------

## lopio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ... grazie soprattutto di avermi scritto come spegnere il PC. Smonta tutte le partizioni lui vero?
> 
> Andrea

 

sono un po' dubbioso per la verita' sull'uso del comando shutdown nel sistema  incompleto chrootato (soprattutto se file /etc/fstab non ancora pronto)

Quello che e' meglio fare e'   (codice 15 della guida) 

```

exit

```

cosi' esci dall'ambiente chroot e a quel punto puoi smontare le partizioni 

```

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo...

```

a quel punto vai di 

```

shutdown -h now

```

oppure spegni a mano  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho ripreso l'installazione e tutto e' andato per il meglio.. ora sta emergiando il sistema. Thanks

----------

